# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [25-07-16] Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v2.7 - X600D Unlock, S7, S7 Edge Root + FRP...

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v2.7 Innovative and Intelligent**      Whats New:  [+] Alcatel X600D Modem (Idea Netsetter) Direct Unlock - World's First   [+] Samsung Auto ROOT for following Models ---- SM-G920A
---- SM-G925A
---- SM-G928A
---- SM-G930* *---- SM-G930F* *---- SM-G935* *---- SM-G935F* *---- SM-N920A   [+] Samsung FRP Reset in ADB Mode for following Models* *---- SM-G920A* *---- SM-G925A* *---- SM-G928A* *---- SM-G930* *---- SM-G930F* *---- SM-G935* *---- SM-G935F* *---- SM-N920A* _---- Need to apply Auto Root first._ *---- 100% Safe as software will Auto-Detect FRP Data.   [+] Samsung Models Added for Flashing in USF v0.4* *---- SM-J200F* *---- SM-A300F* *---- SM-A300H* *---- GT-P3100* *---- SM-G318H* *---- SM-G530H* *---- SM-A800I* *---- SM-G900H* *---- GT-I9301I* *---- GT-I9505   [+] Samsung Model Added for Unlock* *---- SM-A300F   [+] Improved Android MTK All CPU IMEI Repair  ---- Now log will show which method was chosen by user.   [+] Updated ADB Communication, Fixed false Rooted Message in some places.   [+] Some Cosmetic Chanages  *     *It Has Begun... Stay Tuned...   Some Amazing News On The Way...  *      *WARNING        : IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR IMEI TO  ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN    ON     PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR  ENCOURAGE IMEI     CHANGING.    ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY  ILLEGAL     ACTIVITY DONE    WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT      LIMITED TO IMEI.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES ::
:: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::    NOW *WIN* ULTIMATE MULTI TOOL EVERY MONTH  Just keep posting success stories and get a Ultimate Multi Tool Card Free  Rules: - Success story you post should be clear and your own.
- Any user copying others post will be disqualified
- User must post complete log or screenshot.
- Post count will accounted for a Calendar month.
- Minimum post threshold is 30. Only user who made 30 post or above will       qualify for this contest. For example if no user reached  25  posts,      then no one will qualify.
- Only user with the highest post count will win.
- Rules may be updated later as per requirement.   Here is Winner of FREE UMT Contest for June 2016 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * *  Stil Waiting to Buy? Buy now and feel the difference!* *  Choose your reseller from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] now and feel The Power of Real Ultimate Tool.*    *Important: Due to size of latest setup with data, which is more than 150 MB, we have uploaded 3 types of setup.  UMT_GSM_2.7_Full.exe - It is Full Setup, with all core files and data together.  UMT_GSM_2.7_Core.exe -  It is Partial Setup and it has only important files like main  executable and other important files, which are required for correct  execution of software. It does not include FRP Packs and Root Files.  UMT_GSM_2.7_Data.exe - It is also Partial Setup and it has only Data Files like FRP Pack and Root Files.*    *How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder. - Do not use any Download Manager.
- Enjoy!*   *Read our success story yourself:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Still need a reason to buy? Check**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]...*    *Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

